# Next BMOQ?



## Grando (18 Jun 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here knew when the next BMOQ after August 25th was.  No one at my CFRC knew, and given my current timeline it is a distinct possibility I'll be waiting for it.  If anyone has any information that would be spectacular.  Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## WaitingTime (18 Jun 2008)

Can't be of much help, but I would imagine it being in Jan 09 since it is hard to imagine having BMOQ through Christmas.  August 25th BMOQ will take you well into December already.  Another possibility is that they might have another BMOQ right after August 25th if there are a lot of candidates.


----------



## Bplante (18 Jun 2008)

BMOQ on august 25th is just after one strating on august 18th. I don't how it's working but 3 BMOQ in a row... I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Grando (18 Jun 2008)

I wouldn't think so, but I'm just interested in whether it was Nov., Dec., Jan., etc.


----------



## gunner065 (11 Jul 2008)

There is a serial starting September 1st and scheduled to graduate December 12th.  I most likely will be on the last portion (BOTP) as I am joining from the ranks and have been granted an IAP bypass.  To all going to the whole training, good luck during IAP, I'll see you at BOTP.


----------



## jeffb (12 Jul 2008)

gunner065 said:
			
		

> There is a serial starting September 1st and scheduled to graduate December 12th.  I most likely will be on the last portion (BOTP) as I am joining from the ranks and have been granted an IAP bypass.  To all going to the whole training, good luck during IAP, I'll see you at BOTP.



Can anyone confirm this? I asked my file manager at CFRC Toronto about it and he hadn't head of a September 1st serial.


----------



## Grando (12 Jul 2008)

I've heard from a couple other people that Sept. 1 was a go as well


----------



## gunner065 (12 Jul 2008)

Jeffb, the September 1st was a late addition.  Originally I was informed that I was to complete BOMQ next year sometime or wait until either a slot opened in Borden or Victoria.  I was informed by CFRG HQ Borden BTIM (which is the managing authority for basic training) that a course loading message was to follow (usually two to three weeks before start date).  As well, there has been a lot of cancellation of serials and people bumped up everywhere.  There is a shortage of qualified instructors in the system, due to our current Operational Tempo.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (21 Jul 2008)

I am done with all the application stuff and am down to strictly waiting for the thumbs up or thumbs down on whether i'm a candidate for BMQ. I was told by my RO that i would expect a two week wait on average and that if i got a big letter in the mail that would be my thumbs down? it's been a week so far and am gettin a bit stir crazy. hopefully i don't have to wait till sometime in the new year to start BMQ. 

 If i don't get in for the last August or Sept courses i am i to presume that it will be after Christmas for a spot to open?


----------



## jeffb (21 Jul 2008)

This thread, and the course dates being discussed within it, pertains to BMOQ courses not BMQ. BMOQ is for officer candidates.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (21 Jul 2008)

eek feel free to delete my oversite while i back away from keyboard and drop for a 50 count...


----------

